# Northwest Arkansas Beekeepers Assoc. - Beginner Classes - Jan. 13,20,27



## OzarkMountainMan (Apr 26, 2008)

The Northwest Arkansas Beekeeper’s Association is hosting a series of classes for beginning beekeepers on January 13th, January 20th, and January 27th. Each class will present a different aspect of beekeeping. They will be held at the Pauline Whitaker Equine Center on the U of A campus in Fayetteville from 6:00 to 9:00 pm.

The instructor will be Jon Zawislak, with the Arkansas Cooperative Extension Service. The classes are open to everyone, and refreshments will be served. This will be an excellent opportunity to learn the basics of beekeeping, and to fellowship with other beekeepers in our area. We look forward to seeing you there.

http://nwabeekeepers.com


----------

